# yet ANOTHER "which saw to buy" thread.....



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 22, 2013)

I plan on being on this forum for a LONG time to come and hope to one day contribute more than just a thousand questions!

I have narrowed my saw search to:

1. NEW Stihl 290 $359 from the dealer
2. a used Stihl 036 STANDARD, not a pro for $275
3. a used Stihl 028, properly done muffler mod for $250

Now.. both of the used machines are from a VERY respected individual known for impeccable maintenance, and he stands behind the machines he sells

I will only be cutting for home use and MAYBE 6-8 cords a year!
Nothing huge either.

Thank you all so much for your patience! I have yet to have a single comment that was anything other than helpful !!

Don

-------------------------  let's hear it!


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can work on saws, I'd go with the 036 out of the bunch if it was in real good shape - a tad of 60cc's which will be nice for the amount of wood you want to process - not a terrible price in good shape (I just sold my 039 for $300 and it was very well cared for). $250 for an 028 is steep IMO and I would blink at spending $100 more for a new MS290 if I only had the two to choose from. If you are not up for tinkering and this is your first saw, I'd be giving the new MS290 a serious look. Pics of whatever beast you buy needs to be included once you choose! Cheers!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much.... FYI... I'll be a picture posting FREAK once I get my stove and saw!   


Thanks again!

Don


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

Good!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 22, 2013)

+1 on the 036

But to confuse matters more -- I heard a rumor that Tractor supply has started discounting anything that says Husqvarna 50%.  It's at the managers discretion so YMMV.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 22, 2013)

Grab that 036 & dont look back.....


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 22, 2013)

Forget about the 028.

Now that leaves you with 2 to choose from. The 036 is a pro grade saw. If its in the condition you say it is, I'd take it over a new 290 in a heartbeat.  Ask him if he'll muffler mod it for you as part of the sale price.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Grab that 036 & dont look back.....


 
I will +3 this, but the 028 would be a very close second........


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 22, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Forget about the 028.
> 
> Now that leaves you with 2 to choose from. The 036 is a pro grade saw. If its in the condition you say it is, I'd take it over a new 290 in a heartbeat. Ask him if he'll muffler mod it for you as part of the sale price.


 

I agree that the 036 is a great machine, HOWEVER the saw in question is NOT a Pro model.  No decomp button, or auto adjust oiler.

Thanks

Don


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 22, 2013)

It is still a pro saw - just no decomp.  I bought one this year, used, for 350 and do not regret a penny.  Mine was from a local guy that did a complete ovehaul and it has 175psi with new everything and the piston is pristine.  It was this or a new 562xp and I am very happy with the saw.   I would buy another at 275 all day long.


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be too concerned Don - unless the saw is a real big boy, the decomp isn't all that important - you'll pull it no problem. I thought the 036 had the adjustable oiler, but I'm probably thinking of my 039. As long as it's oiling well and you keep the oiller clean and bar clean (oil ports and groove), I wouldn't worry about that either. The extra oomph will be worth it (assuming it's in real good shape - can you test the compression before buying?). Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I agree that the 036 is a great machine, HOWEVER the saw in question is NOT a Pro model.  No decomp button, or auto adjust oiler.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don



Yeah all 036's are Pro saws (white handle), they made a "Pro" model with oiler, decomp... But the standard is still a Pro saw. 

I am a little biased on which I would take. I love my 036 and its my go to saw now. 

Knowing your budget is a key factor and also are you cutting a cord a year, or 8 cord a year. Husqvarna's at 50% off is pretty good. I don't know if that includes the 460 Rancher, but if I could step into one of them at $200-$250 new? I'd be all over that. My 455 Rancher was a great saw. Non Pro (plastic HOG), but still ran great. 

The 036/360/361/362 series saw is prob the most popular model for Firewood (Stihls model) and the Husq 562XL or even the little 550cp (woods ported and this is a Mean @as machine, Jack!!) Are some of the best power to weight ratios out there. 



BobUrban said:


> It is still a pro saw - just no decomp.  I bought one this year, used, for 350 and do not regret a penny.  Mine was from a local guy that did a complete ovehaul and it has 175psi with new everything and the piston is pristine.  It was this or a new 562xp and I am very happy with the saw.   I would buy another at 275 all day long.



My BIL has a 562xp and I smile every time I pick it up


----------



## Nixon (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I agree that the 036 is a great machine, HOWEVER the saw in question is NOT a Pro model. No decomp button, or auto adjust oiler.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don


You seem to know more about saws than You let on initially . Hmm . Have You considered Husqvarna ?  562 ,550Xp pro model , 555,545 home owner models .


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 22, 2013)

Nixon said:


> You seem to know more about saws than You let on initially . Hmm . Have You considered Husqvarna ? 562 ,550Xp pro model , 555,545 home owner models .


 

Nope.... I still don't know Jack-diddly-squat! I just repeat what I read an hear!  

I just repeated the information given to me by the guy selling them.... and as you can see I didn't even get it correct then! I was unaware that the 036 WAS a Pro 

Having a great time learning tho! Who knew there was SO much to know about saws, their uses, and maintenance!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I agree that the 036 is a great machine, HOWEVER the saw in question is NOT a Pro model. No decomp button, or auto adjust oiler.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don


 
It IS a pro model saw though, regardless of not having the cool "pro" sticker.

Unless you have a shoulder injury there is no need for a decomp and the 036 puts out plenty of oil for a 20" bar.


----------



## osagebow (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong with my farmboss, but in retrospect I would have liked to have gone to a used saw guy around here that sells similar stuff on CL.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 22, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> It IS a pro model saw though, regardless of not having the cool "pro" sticker.


This will take care of that. But personally, I would use this one. Then all your friends would be really jealous.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 22, 2013)

036. Bar size?
Throw a 20" full chisel chain just fine .
Like you said after you get into to it more,
in a few years you may upgrade & should be able to move the 036 easier than the 028.
"Assuming " the 036 is in good shape 

What's the seller throwing in with the deal ? Extra chain/(s)


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> 1. NEW Stihl 290 $359 from the dealer 2. a used Stihl 036 STANDARD, not a pro for $275 3. a used Stihl 028, properly done muffler mod for $250


 
Oh hell that's easy. I only see one option there.

036 all day every day over the other two options. Fuh gedda bout that 028. The 290? Only if you REALLY want a new saw. The 036 is twice the saw of the other two there.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> It IS a pro model saw though, regardless of not having the cool "pro" sticker.
> 
> Unless you have a shoulder injury there is no need for a decomp and the 036 puts out plenty of oil for a 20" bar.


 
Agree 100 percent. It may in fact help your ears pick up that first burp that I seem to miss and flood the crap out of a 361. That really suxs.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Before you do anything else I think I'd head to the closest TS and inquire of the manager about those half-price Huskys you heard about...


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 23, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> +1 on the 036
> 
> But to confuse matters more -- I heard a rumor that Tractor supply has started discounting anything that says Husqvarna 50%. It's at the managers discretion so YMMV.


I know from TSC management that Jonsered is a comin'. That may be exactly why the Huskys are going bye bye.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 23, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> +1 on the 036
> 
> But to confuse matters more -- I heard a rumor that Tractor supply has started discounting anything that says Husqvarna 50%. It's at the managers discretion so YMMV.


 
That sure would be nice to find an old stock 359 sitting on a TSC shelf with a 50% discount tag.......that'd be a pro grade saw for about $250


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2013)

I just read on "The other site" that its parts only on the Husq's?? 

I'm stopping at my dealer on the way home anyways. I just sold one of my 036 Pros to a guy on AS! Stoked!!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm going to go to TSC at lunch to inquire. I'll let you all know what my KS store has to say!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 23, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> That sure would be nice to find an old stock 359 sitting on a TSC shelf with a 50% discount tag.......that'd be a pro grade saw for about $250


 
I don't think the 359 was ever in TSC.  The 460 Rancher is the biggest I've ever seen in Lowes or TSC.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

I just CALLED my TSC and asked them about it. They said all the Husky chains and equipment are CURRENTLY 50% off, but the saws aren't YET....... he said YET!  

He had no idea when they would be, but I'll keep chipping away!

Don


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I just CALLED my TSC and asked them about it. They said all the Husky chains and equipment are CURRENTLY 50% off, but the saws aren't YET....... he said YET!
> 
> He had no idea when they would be, but I'll keep chipping away!
> 
> Don


You will be happy with any of them in truth ! I have a super 036 which is a good powerful saw my buddy has two older huskys as well as an 036 all very good powerful saws. The TSC deal if it happens would be great !

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I just CALLED my TSC and asked them about it. They said all the Husky chains and equipment are CURRENTLY 50% off, but the saws aren't YET....... he said YET!
> 
> He had no idea when they would be, but I'll keep chipping away!
> 
> Don


 
If I were you, and I was eyeing that 036 (and I would be,  ) I'd mosey on over to that TSC and look for some deals on chain!  Look for 3/8" (.375") .050" 72 Drive Links.  Should be listed as a 20" loop.  At 50% off I'd buy a few, even if it is "safety" chain.  Wonder if they have any Husky chaps left?


----------



## lukem (Apr 23, 2013)

The website is showing a 50% discount on Husqv stuff, except for saws.  And a couple J'red saws.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

A little birdie told me to be watching the TSC ads, SOON


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2013)

Even with 50% off on the Husqvarna ranch saws, I'd still go with the Stihl 036.

Comparing the 036 to the 036 Pro: The adjustable oiler is a nice but completely unnecessary feature for running a 20" bar, and decomp valve is not all that important on a saw as small as the 036. I forget to push mine most of the time.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

Joful said:


> Even with 50% off on the Husqvarna ranch saws, I'd still go with the Stihl 036.
> 
> Comparing the 036 to the 036 Pro: The adjustable oiler is a nice but completely unnecessary feature for running a 20" bar, and decomp valve is not all that important on a saw as small as the 036. I forget to push mine most of the time.


 

I'm not overly concerned with cosmetics, or the "next great saw", I just want a good reliable work horse! That is why I come to you fine folks because you help me sift through all the sales hype! You guys are really pushing toward the 036.... TSC did have some $70 Husqy chaps on sale for $32 !!

And obviously I could care less about that puny decomp cr@p! ...........


----------



## Nixon (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I'm not overly concerned with cosmetics, or the "next great saw", I just want a good reliable work horse! That is why I come to you fine folks because you help me sift through all the sales hype! You guys are really pushing toward the 036.... TSC did have some $70 Husqy chaps on sale for $32 !!
> 
> And obviously I could care less about that puny decomp cr@p! ...........


The decomp is more for the starting system on the saw than it is for the operator .
And, if those are your arms , buy an MS 880, or a 3120xp  !


----------



## lukem (Apr 23, 2013)

Just cleaned out my TSC.  Chaps two loops of chain and 16 one shots of 2 stroke oil.  $90.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

I am not sure what chain to get if am getting the Stihl 036, and the dude working there was of NO help!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd start with the RS3
Full chisel but some low kickback safety features.
Don't forget a file


----------



## lukem (Apr 23, 2013)

3/8 .050 72 DL


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a cordless dremel and I was going to get the chainsaw sharpening kit for it.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2013)

20" bar,   3/8 pitch   .050 gauge, 72 drive links
Stihl ID 33RS3-72
Stih; Part #  3624


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 23, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I don't think the 359 was ever in TSC. The 460 Rancher is the biggest I've ever seen in Lowes or TSC.


 
My local one did......I remember eyeing it up a year or so ago. Wonder if it's still there


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

you guys rock!
If I am going with the 18" bar I assume I just keep everything else the same?


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2013)

18"  ,   3/8 pitch, .050 gauge   bar ; is 33 RS3 66
Same part number


----------



## Nixon (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm gonna do the odd man out here . Get RM , or Rm3 chain . Also get the Stihl file guide set . 
Rm/rm3 is semichisel ,so it holds it's edge a bit longer than RS . It's also easier to sharpen . 
The dremel tool may sharpen the cutters , but what about the rakers ?


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2013)

18" bar in an 036 is like a Light Saber in Wood 

Hold on tight


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> 18" bar in an 036 is like a Light Saber in Wood
> 
> Hold on tight


 


I'll "use the force" !


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 23, 2013)

No dremel!
Sharpen by hand man like a pro would!
With those arms not a problem!!


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 23, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> No dremel!
> Sharpen by hand man like a pro would!
> With those arms not a problem!!


 
If those are his arms, no need for a saw, just snap the logs to length! Cheers!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't even know anyone still stocked RS chain. I figured all the dealers had switched over to RSC.  Not sure I see the point in RS, unless you're some serious competition cutter, who can actually tell some minute difference in cut speed.  Both are supposed to cut equally.

In any case, start off with RS3 or RSC3, the 3 being for safety. Once you get some hours behind the saw, switch up to RS / RSC.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 23, 2013)

Joful said:


> I didn't even know anyone still stocked RS chain. I figured all the dealers had switched over to RSC. Not sure I see the point in RS, unless you're some serious competition cutter, who can actually tell some minute difference in cut speed. Both are supposed to cut equally.
> 
> In any case, start off with RS3 or RSC3, the 3 being for safety. Once you get some hours behind the saw, switch up to RS / RSC.


 
There was no difference in RS vs RSC as far as cutting speed goes.  And just to make it interesting, the RSC designation has been discontinued and now it's back to just RS. 

I don't believe in starting off with "safety" chain.  Both type will cut your leg off just as fast.  If you have the PPE, then go with the better chain. Sharp is safe.  That said, I like RSC3 until you have to plunge cut or work with the bar buried.  For straight through cutting where the bar is longer than the log diameter, it's a very close race.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!



Do you have any of these items yet? 

Can be had cheap at TSC?? At least. That's what I hear


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 23, 2013)

safety gear shopping spree starts tomorrow!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!


 
 Personal Protective Equipment  (PPE) 

PPE for chain saws. Pretty important 
But more so is the gray matter between  the ears!
 *Make sure the brain is engaged before the chain is in motion    *


----------



## HDRock (Apr 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Do you have any of these items yet?
> 
> Can be had cheap at TSC?? At least. That's what I hear


Oh ya, I was looking at the stuff, great time to buy it, bought my stuff over last 3 months paid more  oh well, face shield saved my face from branch



Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!


 
Wouldn't ya know dropped the end of a big round right on my toe the other day, but Just got steel toe boots 3 weeks ago,


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!


Don't forget the cell phone!!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

looks like TSC has dropped the price on the 455 by $80 since yesterday.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> looks like TSC has dropped the price on the 455 by $80 since yesterday.


I think I heard DexterDay's truck just peel out of his driveway....


----------



## aansorge (Apr 24, 2013)

I cut that amount of wood with a 250/chisel chain.  I like the light weight.  Then again my arms look like they came off of a 13 year old.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I assume that PPE is protective gear... I will not even pull the cord until I have (and am wearing) Chaps, steel toe boots, ear/eye,and head protection and gloves!


 

I used to wear safety glasses and ear plugs.  Then I picked up a Husqvarna chainsaw helmet for $35 on Amazon, thinking I'd only use it when felling, and stick with the glasses / earplugs when cutting firewood.

Well, that helmet is so comfortable and so much more convenient than earplugs, that I never did go back to glasses and earplugs.  It's so much easier to just toss the helmet on and throw down the integrated ear muffs, than take my gloves off to fiddle with glasses and earplugs.

I've seen many reviews of the expensive Stihl helmet and the cheap Husqvarna helmet, and it seems just about everyone who has tried both prefers the Husqvarna, so that's what I bought.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2013)

Joful said:


> I used to wear safety glasses and ear plugs. Then I picked up a Husqvarna chainsaw helmet for $35 on Amazon, thinking I'd only use it when felling, and stick with the glasses / earplugs when cutting firewood.
> 
> Well, that helmet is so comfortable and so much more convenient than earplugs, that I never did go back to glasses and earplugs. It's so much easier to just toss the helmet on and throw down the integrated ear muffs, than take my gloves off to fiddle with glasses and earplugs.
> 
> I've seen many reviews of the expensive Stihl helmet and the cheap Husqvarna helmet, and it seems just about everyone who has tried both prefers the Husqvarna, so that's what I bought.


 
FWIW: Stihl has a new design helmet (less $$) that's now available.  I've seen one example and I like it.  Would have do do more than look to really give a full review however.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 24, 2013)

Good thing about using the helmet and screen when moving around is that pesky stick you always never see hits your screen not your eye!


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Do you have any of these items yet?
> 
> Can be had cheap at TSC?? At least. That's what I hear


 

Just got some $70 chaps for $32 !!
and a Husqy helmet/eye/hearing/face protection WAS $50..... got it for $24 !


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, so if I have my saw picked out, and I have my safety gear....

Now, what else do I need?

Scwrench?
What kind of bar oil?
Mix oil?
Any particular chain sharpener... was hoping to use my dremel with a chainsaw jig.
I'll be on youtube figuring out how to tighten a chain.

I'll be cutting wood in NO time!!


----------



## lukem (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Ok, so if I have my saw picked out, and I have my safety gear....
> 
> Now, what else do I need?
> 
> ...


 
Scwrench is nice. Not a hard requirement but I wouldn't be without mine.

Cheapest bar oil you can find. I usually buy a 5 qt jug at TSC for $5.99.

Go back to TSC and buy the 1 gall mixers of Husq 2-stroke oil for $1.49 on sale.

Never used a dremel, but it is always good to have a hand-file around too.

Tightening a chain is pretty easy. No sag, no drag. The chain should be up against the bottom of the bar, but you should still be able to pull it down about 3/8" - 1/2" on a 20" bar without too much effort.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks!

I'll be swingin an 18" chain on that Stihl 036.
I saw the Husq oil on sale today but hesitated in case that's not what I needed.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 24, 2013)

You can use the Hjsq or Stihl oils (bar and mix). My only recommendation is to run the newer synthetic version of either oil, for your mix. 

Bar oil is bar oil, and the cheaper stuff can sometimes be better. If its thinner, its gonna flow better at cooler temps. Some here use Veggie oil or Canola oils (cheaper). It has about the same viscosity (lil thinner) but is more environment friendly


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2013)

The Husqvarna oil is REALLY viscous... like only good for use on a hot summer day, kind of viscous. I often have it in the garage, but usually avoid using it in winter.

At the other end of the spectrum is Stihl Winter Grade, which is so runny it's best saved for very cold conditions.

The Stihl standard grade is somewhere between these two extremes.

It's much more important that you have some lube on the chain, than exactly what it is. Avoid running anything super viscous (like the Husqvarna fluid) in the dead of winter, but short of that, anything slippery works.

Because I cut a lot of very big green wood, and have had two sprockets sieze on me in the past, I'm a very big believer in actually using the grease hole on my sprocket nose bars. Most bar manufacturers recommend greasing the sprocket on EVERY TANK OF GAS, which may be a little overkill, but I do give the grease hole a squirt before pulling the saw out for a day of cutting. For that, my favorite tool is the disposable push-type grease guns sold at Lowes or any saw shop. I think they have them at TSC, too:

http://www.tractorsupply.com//Produ...p_category=&parent_category_rn=&storeId=10151

Note that the Stihl Rollermatic-E bar does not have grease holes, but most other sprocket nose bars do.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 on the synthetic. On some of the older saws I've bought the carbon build from dino oil has been significant. I've been using the stihl synthetic on all my 2 stroke stuff.

This is from an ad for Red Armor


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Do you have any of these items yet?
> 
> Can be had cheap at TSC?? At least. That's what I hear


 Went today and walked out with 4 chains, 3 gallons of bar lube, a 24 inch bar and another helmet/faceguard/hearing protection kit.   All 50 off.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

I got the same helmet/face-guard/hearing protection kit ($24.00), and I got some 50% off chaps.
I'll be going back tomorrow to a different store to buy the oil.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> I got the same helmet/face-guard/hearing protection kit ($24.00), and I got some 50% off chaps.
> I'll be going back tomorrow to a different store to buy the oil.


love the signature big db


----------



## Ashful (Apr 24, 2013)

Wildo said:


> love the signature big db


 
Yeah... but he's going to have to change that "no saw" comment real soon, and the "no wood" shortly thereafter.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 24, 2013)

yup watch the toy catalog grow.  The diseases will soon be apparent. ASD,MWD,CCD.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 24, 2013)

CAD is an incurable disorder. 

Good luck curing it once you get your first saw.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2013)

For the 036, I'd use a 20" bar with RS (full chisel) chain.  Switch to the RM (semi-chisel) as needed.  The saw can handle the length and your back will like the extra length.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2013)

Joful said:


> Yeah... but he's going to have to change that "no saw" comment real soon, and the "no wood" shortly thereafter.


 He'll have wood alright once he gets that 036 fired up.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> My local one did......I remember eyeing it up a year or so ago. Wonder if it's still there


 
Same here.  My local TSC always had a Husqvarna 359 on the shelf.  Half the time it was a discounted refurb.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

[I'll te="TreePointer, post: 1438029, member: 14645"]For the 036, I'd use a 20" bar with RS (full chisel) chain.  Switch to the RM (semi-chisel) as needed.  The saw can handle the length and your back will like the extra length.[/quote]

Ill have to check with my guy and see if he has a spare 20".
18" is only 2" shorter.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> He'll have wood alright once he gets that 036 fired up.



I was about to type that EXACT same thing!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> [I'll te="TreePointer, post: 1438029, member: 14645"]For the 036, I'd use a 20" bar with RS (full chisel) chain. Switch to the RM (semi-chisel) as needed. The saw can handle the length and your back will like the extra length.





> Ill have to check with my guy and see if he has a spare 20".
> 18" is only 2" shorter.


Could always run the 18" and get a 24" setup for it down the road. That's a nice combo for sure.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Donnie Brasco said:


> Ill have to check with my guy and see if he has a spare 20".
> 18" is only 2" shorter.


 
If it's a package deal with 18" bar and chain, then that should be just fine. It's just a personal preference with me--I like the longer bars and a 20" bar on a 60cc saw.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys are all ENABLERS

I just know my wife is gonna grow to hate you all!   

I'm cool with that!


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 25, 2013)

There is no cure for CAD.  Don't fight it--feed it!


----------



## Wildo (Apr 25, 2013)

you know you have a problem when the smell of 2-stroke makes you horny.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 25, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> There is no cure for CAD.  Don't fight it--feed it!






Wildo said:


> you know you have a problem when the smell of 2-stroke makes you horny.




Both of these statements are So True.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 25, 2013)

I said it aloud that I was done buying saws.  CCD is brewing though, thinking of 50% off Husky chainsaws.  Can you say 460??


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Could always run the 18" and get a 24" setup for it down the road. That's a nice combo for sure.


 
Ditto.  The 18" is plenty big for 90% of what you're likely to encounter, and will cut quicker than a 20".  Pick up a 24" bar and two chains down the road, and you'll be able to get thru some bigger stuff, when the need arises.  The 036 will be a DOG with the 24" bar, but it will work in the occasional case.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 25, 2013)

Joful said:


> Ditto. The 18" is plenty big for 90% of what you're likely to encounter, and will cut quicker than a 20". Pick up a 24" bar and two chains down the road, and you'll be able to get thru some bigger stuff, when the need arises. The 036 will be a DOG with the 24" bar, but it will work in the occasional case.


 

I think I'll stick with the 18".

Like my wife says  "there's nothing wrong with being quick" ....  whatever THAT means!

BDB


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 25, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> I said it aloud that I was done buying saws. CCD is brewing though, thinking of 50% off Husky chainsaws. Can you say 460??


Half off a turd is still half a turd.  

With your line-up MW, I would be saving for toys that go with the ones you have or stash the cash and pick up another pro saw.  550XP and/or the 562XP?

Unless the plan is to flip the 460..... But there is nothing else to be gained other than maybe just saying you were there.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wouldn't the 550 be the same saw as the 346?  If I were to buy another saw to use, it would be a 395/3120 for milling.  Still not sure of what method will be used to make slabs.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 25, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Wouldn't the 550 be the same saw as the 346?


Hardly.  It's a generation ahead of things.  Buy it and tell us which one you like better!   Please?

With RevBoost and AutoTune, it should do everything the 346XP does and do it better.  Plus they just plain look sexy.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I expended the last of my efforts to take advantage of TSC discounts.  Stopped this morning and left with 2 wedges, 24 single gallon 2-stroke oil additives, 6 gallons of bar oil and a 3/8 file kit.  I'm done.   Maybe...


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 25, 2013)

I stopped at my tsc this morning. The shelves were pretty bare of Husky stuff. No oil, chaps, wedges etc. Spark plugs were marked up to 5.99 -- even at 50% off that's still overpriced. Screnches were 9 bucks before the discount.

I did manage to find a couple chains I can use at a decent but not not earth shattering price.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 25, 2013)

All this talk.
Sometime;   get a saw , some gas & go cut some wood.
The suspense is killing me. 

+, then you'll know what equipment you need to improve on.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 25, 2013)

bogydave said:


> All this talk.
> Sometime; get a saw , some gas & go cut some wood.
> The suspense is killing me.
> 
> +, then you'll know what equipment you need to improve on.


 

I have all my PPE, oil, etc. now I just need my saw.

I have it picked out... the Stihl 036, but the gentleman that is selling it to me is just an AWESOME dude, and wanted to make sure it was in PRISTINE condition before shipping it to me. Combining both of our schedules it my be 10 - 14 days.

It's like waiting for CHRISTMAS!


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 25, 2013)

Good stuff right there.  The fella I bought my 036 from called me a week later to see if he could come by and make sure it was running right and well tuned after I had cut with it for a weekend.  He only lives about 10min. from my place so I stopped by his shop and he fine tuned it, gave me a saw tuning tutoral and offered lifetime, drop in tuning or just check-up.  I am not completely ignorant by any means when it come to mechanical stuff but I also know my limitations and I am never afraid to learn new things.  My knowledge of chainsaws is growing but limited so I will gladly take him up on his offer. 

Certainly tells me a lot about the person I am working with when they offer to stop by and invite me to their house to help me with my saws.  He joked with me about my Husky but did offer to help with that one too. 

You done good, at least that is how I feel.


----------



## Big Donnie Brasco (Apr 25, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Certainly tells me a lot about the person I am working with when they offer to stop by and invite me to their house to help me with my saws. He joked with me about my Husky but did offer to help with that one too.
> 
> You done good, at least that is how I feel.


 
Yea... I don't know this guy personally but he seems like a REALLY honest, trustworthy guy! I've been communicating with him nonstop for a while and his character is such that I am buying an old used saw, over the internet from someone I've never met, versus buying a new one with a store warrantee ! ............ wait.............. WTF am I doing 

I'm really excited, and I would be willing to bet that this thing will be just as good as it was when new, and BETTER than any comparably priced NEW saws!

BDB


----------



## Thistle (Apr 25, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> There is no cure for CAD. Don't fight it--feed it!


 
Dont I know it - < says the guy who bought 2 vintage muscle saws in the past 3 weeks 

But I'm done for a while now,a year or so anyway.Unless a sudden large windfall happens to come my way.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 25, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Saving for a *Stihl* 090


 
Lotsa nickels for some of those:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-090-A...883580926?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item43ba0333fe


----------



## Thistle (Apr 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> Lotsa nickels for some of those: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-090-A...883580926?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item43ba0333fe


 
That same ad has been on ebay for about a year now,maybe longer before I first seen it.It may be New Old Stock,but he's asking way too much otherwise it'd be gone by now.

Most 090's I see in good strong condition with decent appearance tend to go for $1000-1500.Occasionally one will be $800 or so,but that's rare.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah... I guess my sarcasm failed to transmit thru the keyboard.  

Seems a lot of them have hit the $1200 mark recently.


----------

